# Broche du chargeur cassée dans le connecteur



## Phil54 (22 Août 2011)

On se prend les pieds dans le fil du chargeur, la broche centrale se casse et reste coincée à l'intérieur de l'Ibook G4. Si quelqu'un a une combine en dehors du démontage complet, je suis preneur :rose:


----------



## iMacounet (22 Août 2011)

Avec un aimant ?


----------



## Phil54 (22 Août 2011)

ça me semble bien coincé pour vouloir sortir avec un aimant, sans compter que c'est plutôt du cuivre ou un alliage à base de cuivre....


----------



## drs (22 Août 2011)

avec une petite pince à épiler?


----------



## Onmac (23 Août 2011)

J'ai pas de solution mais je peut te proposer une pince à épiler aimantée. 

Si c'est vraiment impossible, démonte la pièces et changes-la... J'imagine qu'il te faut aussi un nouveau chargeur ?


----------



## Invité (26 Août 2011)

Une fois le connecteur démonté, il est plus facile de retirer le débris.
Mais pour y arriver c'est un peu chiant


----------



## Phil54 (29 Août 2011)

Effectivement j'ai trouvé une démo du démontage avec photos à l'appui, c'est pas du gateau !!


----------

